# visueller Blick



## LeoBR

Guten Tag!

In dem Satz verstehe ich nicht, warum "Blick" vom Adjektiv "visuell" begleitet wird, da ich dachte, ein Blick ist unbedingt visuell. Könnt Ihr mir dabei helfen?: 

"Diese ergibt sich zum einen durch die schon angesprochene Weltöffnung nur der Menschen hin zu einem bewussten Zeithorizont.

Zum anderen sind offen nur die Menschen in der Lage, *im visuellen Blick* nach oben zu Idealen und Werten des Guten, Schönen, Gerechten und Traszendenten die Grundbedürfnisse in vielgestaltiger Form aufzunehmen, zu deuten und umzuformen, quantitativ, qualitativ, sprachlich, symbolisch, organisatorisch, normativ."

Danke schön!


----------



## perpend

Woher stammt der Text?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Frei nach Talleyrand: Das ist schlimmer als ein Pleonasmus; das ist ein Unsinn. Denn hier geht's gerade nicht um einen "visuellen" Blick, sondern einen  metonymischen.


----------



## bearded

@ Schimmelreiter
Meines Wissens ist eine Metonymie eine Begriffsvertauschung. Kannst Du bitte (auch zugunsten des Anfragers) genauer erklären, was hier ein 'metonymischer Blick' ist. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## berndf

Glaubt ihr, dass es sein kann, dass der Autor dieses Satzes _visuell _und _visionär _verwechselt hat oder zumindest, beeinflusst from _visionär_, dem Adjektiv _visuell _eine figurative Bedeutung unterstellt hat, die es tatsächlich gar nicht gibt?

PS: Ich habe den ganzen Text, aus dem der Satz stammt, übrigens hier gefunden.


----------



## LeoBR

Hallo und danke für die Hilfe!

@perpend: berndf hat dich schon geantwortet. Es ist ein Text im Bereich des Verfassungsrechts.
@Schimmelreiter/bearded man: In der Tat hab ich nicht ganz verstanden, was Schimmelreiter meint. Dass "visueller Blick" ein Unsinn ist habe ich verstanden, aber den Zusammenhang zw. dem und der Anwendung einer Methonimie, nicht.
Was meinst Du genau?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> @ Schimmelreiter
> Meines Wissens ist eine Metonymie eine Begriffsvertauschung. Kannst Du bitte (auch zugunsten des Anfragers) genauer erklären, was hier ein 'metonymischer Blick' ist. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


Erster Gedanke: _visueller Blick _ist ein Pleonasmus _(Blick vermöge des Gesichtssinns)

_Zweiter Gedanke: _visueller Blick _ist hier gar kein Pleonasmus, da ja niemand _blickt._ Vielmehr wird _Blick _hier anstelle _Hin__wendung _gebraucht. Nun merkt man, wie unsinnig das Attribut _visuell_ ist:

_Zum anderen sind offen nur die Menschen in der Lage, *in der visuellen Hinwendung* nach oben zu Idealen und Werten des Guten, Schönen, Gerechten und Traszendenten die Grundbedürfnisse in vielgestaltiger Form aufzunehmen, zu deuten und umzuformen, quantitativ, qualitativ, sprachlich, symbolisch, organisatorisch, normativ._


----------



## bearded

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass _visuell_ hier fehl am Platze ist. Aber unter 'Blick' könnte man vielleicht auch 'Betrachtung, Beobachtung' verstehen, und wenn diese Betrachtung auch intensiv durchgeführt wird, dann wird sie sozusagen 'visuell', d.h. ich sehe vor meinem geistigen Auge, was ich gerade in Betracht ziehe... _Just for the sake_ der Verteidigung des armen/armseligen Verfassers...


----------



## Hutschi

Er verwendet weiter oben "visuell gesprochen". Ich denke, er meint "sichtbar gemacht". 

In gewisser Weise ist es ein Pleonasmus, aber es zeigt, dass wirklich der Blick gemeint ist, der visuelle Blick, nicht zum Beispiel der Blick in die Zukunft.
Allerdings auch kein direkter Blick (mit den Augen), sondern ein religiöser Blick.

Wir haben im Artikel: "visueller Blick/visuell gesprochen/_visualisierte Reflexionsschienen .../visuell systematisierten Analyse- und Orientierungsrahmen/visuell in zwei Handlungsstränge ausgegliedern/"_


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Er verwendet weiter oben "visuell gesprochen". Ich denke, er meint "sichtbar gemacht".


Nein, ich denke, er meint "visualisiert" oder auch "bildlich gesprochen". Ich denk, ich liege mit meiner Vermutung von #5 nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Hutschi

"Bildlich gesprochen" klingt gut. Ich stimme Dir zu, auch mit #5.

Insbesondere "... dem Adjektiv _visuell eine figurative Bedeutung unterstellt hat," .
"... die es gar nicht gibt" - _bezieht sich wahrscheinlich darauf, dass es keine feste Wendung, also keine Redensart ist.
In diesem Fall könnte man es aber als Metapher gelten lassen. (Solche Metaphern kann man ja selber kreieren.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Reden wir uns diesen Text nicht schön!





LeoBR said:


> *im visuellen Blick* nach oben zu Idealen und Werten


ist unsinnig.


Nicht minder unsinnig ist das Adverb _offen_:


LeoBR said:


> Zum anderen sind *offen* nur die Menschen in der Lage, im visuellen Blick nach oben zu Idealen und Werten des Guten, Schönen, Gerechten und Traszendenten die Grundbedürfnisse in vielgestaltiger Form aufzunehmen


Sollen wir uns in dieses Adverb die Bedeutung _*offenbar*_, die ihm nicht eignet, hineindenken? So, wie's dasteht, sind nur Menschen _*offen*_ in der Lage [...], Tiere aber *im Geheimen*_._ 


Ich kann nur hoffen, dass





LeoBR said:


> Traszendenten


Leos Versehen sein möge.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Reden wir uns diesen Text nicht schön!


Das hat auch niemand getan. Die Frage is nur *was *daran schlecht ist. Es ist nicht der Satz, der unsinnig wäre, sondern das Wort _visuell_, das in einer _falschen _(definiert als: nicht durch den Sprachgebrauch gedeckt) Bedeutung verwandt wird.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Es ist nicht der Satz, der unsinnig wäre





Schimmelreiter said:


> Nicht minder unsinnig ist das Adverb _offen_:
> Sollen wir uns in dieses Adverb die Bedeutung _*offenbar*_, die ihm nicht eignet, hineindenken? So, wie's dasteht, sind nur Menschen _*offen*_ in der Lage [...], Tiere aber *im Geheimen*_._


Der Autor lebt sprachlich über seine Verhältnisse.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist lediglich durch die poetisch übersteigerte Sprache gedeckt. In poetischer Sprache kommen Pleonasmen, weiße Schimmel und ähnliches, oft vor.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Der Autor lebt sprachlich über seine Verhältnisse.


Das hast Du jetzt aber schön zusammengefasst.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Hutschi said:


> Es ist lediglich durch die poetisch übersteigerte Sprache gedeckt. In poetischer Sprache kommen Pleonasmen, weiße Schimmel und ähnliches, oft vor.


Ich habe zu zeigen versucht, dass _visueller Blick_ hier kein Pleonasmus ist, da dieser Blick _nicht_ visuell ist. 

Hätte er doch _nachgerade visuell_, _gleichsam/quasi visuell_ o.Ä. geschrieben!


----------



## Hutschi

In poetischer Sprache besteht hier kein so sehr großer Unterschied.
Ich denke, dass hier eine Verbindung zu "verstehen"  vorhanden sein soll. Wenn man das übrige Dokument betrachtet, ist die Art der Sprache relativ konsistent. Sie ist durch euphorische, gleichsam extatische Formen geprägt.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> In poetischer Sprache besteht hier kein so sehr großer Unterschied.
> Ich denke, dass hier eine Verbindung zu "verstehen" vorhanden sein soll. Wenn man das übrige Dokument betrachtet, ist die Art der Sprache relativ konsistent. Sie ist durch euphorische, gleichsam extatische Formen geprägt.


Auch in poetischer Sprache ist _visueller Blick_ einfach nur _bäh_. Es ist ein Adjektiv, das in dieses Register nicht passt und als poetische Verstärkung einfach nur falsch wirkte.


----------



## Hutschi

Dies ist vielleicht wahr, war aber nicht die Frage.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Dies ist vielleicht wahr, war aber nicht die Frage.


Das ist richtig. Poetische Sprache ist für diesen Text in der Tat ganz offensichtlich nicht relevant.


----------



## Hutschi

Eine Frage bleibt noch offen:
ist es

*im visuellen Blick* (nach oben zu Idealen und Werten des Guten, Schönen, Gerechten ...)
oder
*im visuellen Blick** nach oben* (zu Idealen und Werten des Guten, Schönen, Gerechten ...)
oder
im visuellen *Blick** nach oben* zu Idealen und Werten des Guten, Schönen, Gerechten

Im ersten Fall stimme ich überein, dass es Unsinn ist.

(Fett markiert ist die hierarchisch zusammengehörende Wortgruppe mit "Blick".)


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Hutschi said:


> Eine Frage bleibt noch offen:
> ist es
> 
> *im visuellen Blick* (nach oben zu Idealen und Werten des Guten, Schönen, Gerechten ...)
> oder
> *im visuellen Blick** nach oben* (zu Idealen und Werten des Guten, Schönen, Gerechten ...)
> oder
> im visuellen *Blick** nach oben* zu Idealen und Werten des Guten, Schönen, Gerechten
> 
> Im ersten Fall stimme ich überein, dass es Unsinn ist.
> 
> (Fett markiert ist die hierarchisch zusammengehörende Wortgruppe mit "Blick".)


Ich verstehe Deine Optionen nicht.

_Blick _wird modifiziert durch

(1) das Adjektiv _visuellen
_(2) das Adverbiale _nach oben
_(3) das Präpositionalobjekt _zu Idealen und Werten des Guten, Schönen, Gerechten und Tras_[sic!]_zendenten_


----------



## Hutschi

Die Frage ist die nach der Hierarchie, die hier wichtig ist. In der Grammatik gilt in Deutsch nicht das Assoziativgesetz.

Die erste Möglichkeit ist im (visuellen Blick) - hier modifiziert "visuell" den "Blick". Diese Gruppe wird weiter modifiziert oder modifiziert weiter. Das war die Interpretation des Originalbeitrags. Der visuelle Blick geht nach oben.

(im visuellen Blick nach oben) - hier wird "Blick" gleichberechtigt modifiziert.

im visuellen (Blick nach oben)  - hier ist des der Blick nach oben, der durch die weiteren Teile modifiziert wird, also "visuell" modifiziert nicht den Blick, sondern den Blick nach oben. Der Blick nach oben ist visuell. Das ist deutlich anders zu "der Blick ist visuell".
*
*


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Hutschi said:


> Die Frage ist die nach der Hierarchie, die hier wichtig ist. In der Grammatik gilt in Deutsch nicht das Assoziativgesetz.
> 
> Die erste Möglichkeit ist im (visuellen Blick) - hier modifiziert "visuell" den "Blick". Diese Gruppe wird weiter modifiziert oder modifiziert weiter. Das war die Interpretation des Originalbeitrags. Der visuelle Blick geht nach oben.
> 
> (im visuellen Blick nach oben) - hier wird "Blick" gleichberechtigt modifiziert.
> 
> im visuellen (Blick nach oben)  - hier ist des der Blick nach oben, der durch die weiteren Teile modifiziert wird, also "visuell" modifiziert nicht den Blick, sondern den Blick nach oben. Der Blick nach oben ist visuell. Das ist deutlich anders zu "der Blick ist visuell".
> *
> *


Jetzt hab' ich's kapiert. Wie mit und ohne Komma:

_nach oben gerichteter, visueller Blick
_vs.
_nach oben gerichteter visueller Blick_


----------



## LeoBR

Hi!

Nach viel nachdenken und lesen, ich glaube, es ist so, wie hier gemeint wurde, dass "im visuellen"="bildlich gesprochen".
Danke an alle für die Kommentare!

PS@Schimmelreiter: sorry, mit "TraNszendenten " und "offen" statt "offenbar" habe ich mich schon vertippt, da ich auf dem fragwürdigen Ausdruck konzentriert war.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

LeoBR said:


> sorry, mit "TraNszendenten " und "offen" statt "offenbar" habe ich mich schon vertippt, da ich auf dem fragwürdigen Ausdruck konzentriert war.


Damit rechnet ja keiner, dass Du Bücher aus echtem Holz liest, aus denen es kein copy & paste gibt.


----------



## wandle

Könnte es vielleicht sein, das der Autor eigentlich _im visualisierenden Blick nach oben_ sagen wollte?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Wie kann ein Blick visualisieren? Ich kenne das Verb nur in der Bedeutung, einen Gedanken nicht (nur) sprachlich, sondern (auch) visuell auszudrücken.


----------

